# Weekly competition 2007-26 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM)



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2007)

Another week, another competition

2x2x2
1. B' L F U' B D2 F R B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B R2 D2 L B' R D2 L D' R' F
2. B2 U R2 U' R2 D R B U B2 D' B U F U' L2 U2 R2 D2 R D' R D' B' L2
3. B2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 R D' R' U' B' L U F L2 U R' D R' B' U' F U' L'
4. F U B' R' B' D' F L' B2 U' R U L' B' U B2 D' L' B R F L' U2 R B
5. U2 B U' B2 D' L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' U' L D' B2 U2 L' B' D2 B R'

3x3x3
1. U B2 F2 R2 U L' B' D' U2 F' L F R B F2 U' L R F D2 L' R F' U F
2. F' R2 D2 F' D U L2 B2 U2 F R2 B F2 U L2 D2 R F' D U2 L B2 U F' D2
3. D2 U L2 R2 B2 F R U F L B2 F D' B F D2 U' L' R D' U R F L R'
4. B R2 D2 R2 D B L R2 F2 R2 B F L' R2 B' R' D2 F R2 D' B F R' F' L
5. D' U' L' R B' F' R B2 F2 D U2 B F2 U B2 F D' B2 F' D2 U' F' D' L' R'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. U L R B' L D' U2 B' D2 R B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 D R U2 B' F' U2
2. L' R' F U2 B U' R2 B L' B U F' D U' B D' U' L' F' L2 R2 B F2 D' R2
3. D2 U2 F L' R U' L2 D2 U2 L2 D' U F2 R U L' R D' F' D2 B' D2 R U F
4. R D2 L' R U2 B2 L B D' U R2 F2 L' R' B F' L2 U2 L D' L' R2 U2 L' B'
5. D' B F2 R' F R2 F' L2 F2 R D' U B R' D2 L R2 D' U L2 D' U L R' F'

4x4x4
1. D2 f' R' f2 U2 F2 U f2 D u2 B2 F' D u2 U F2 L r R D' u U2 B f' D' F2 r2 D' U2 r' B' f2 D' u U B r D U2 B2
2. L r2 R2 D u' B2 f F' L2 r2 D f R2 B F' u2 r D2 u2 F2 R2 f2 F' L' B2 f F' L2 r B f2 F' R U2 B F' R' B2 F' r'
3. B f' D U' F L r R f2 u U B' L2 R D f' D2 u U2 F U2 f2 u' B2 R B2 L' R' B2 f F' u U2 L2 R f2 F L2 f2 D2
4. D2 u F D' U2 r D r D' u2 U' L2 B' f' u2 B2 f2 L' r u2 U2 F r2 R2 D B' L U2 R U2 B' f F2 L r R' B2 L R f
5. R' U' r f2 L2 D U2 L2 r R D' B2 F' R' F' D2 B L r2 F2 D2 B' f F2 D' f F' D' u U2 B f' F u' U2 r2 B f2 F' u

5x5x5
1. r2 b' r R2 u2 l r' R' d2 u' L u F L l2 r2 R' D U' B b' u r' f' d' F' l D d U' r' d' U' r' R2 F' D L' R2 f2 d' B' R2 u U' L' D B' f2 r' B U L' B' r d B U F' r2
2. f' D u L B b2 F2 U' B' u' B' D2 B' F2 R' B' f U' L' B2 L2 F2 D' l' B2 F' u F u2 U' B2 L' r R D2 u l2 R d2 f' D2 F L l2 r2 R2 u' r B' L2 r' d2 l' f2 D2 b2 f2 F' l' F
3. D B' F2 D2 U' b l2 b2 d' r2 u R' d L2 l2 d L' l' R B2 b f D2 B' D u2 U' F2 R2 F D L2 l r2 B2 l' r' d2 f2 F l r R f' U' b' F2 u U2 r2 u L2 B' F L' l' r' B L l
4. f' D' L l' F2 D' B R2 B2 b' F' r2 u' B2 b' f2 l2 r' B2 b2 F2 r2 R D2 b L r b L2 R' D d' u2 U' B' F l B' f F L2 l' r' R U' f' F d2 u U2 B' b2 f2 l b f2 F2 u' R D
5. b r2 U' R f' F' u' l b' U2 R D2 u' U2 b r2 u2 f2 D' d' b2 d2 L l r2 D2 B' u b2 d2 B l U B' R2 b2 D' U' b' r' B b u' B f R D2 l' r2 U' L2 l R2 B D' B2 f' F' l R

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. R U2 F' R' U B' L D' R' U F U' R' U L2 U' L' B' L2 U F' R F U L2
2. D2 B2 R' U F' D' F2 D2 R F' L2 U2 L D2 B' D' B R' F U F2 D R2 D L2

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. F' L F L R2 F2 U' L' D' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F L' B2 F L' R D2 U' B2 D' F
2. F L' D2 L U R B D2 U' B2 D B2 R' B' L' R2 U' F2 L U2 R2 D2 U F2 D

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. B f2 F2 u L r' R F' U B' f U' r R' U2 F' r2 u B R f L2 B D' U2 B D' U f' F2 u' U' F R B' F' r R2 f F2
2. F' r' R2 D' U L2 R U f' L' u2 f' F D' u2 L' R' D2 u L' R' B2 D2 B F U' r B f2 F u' r2 R2 u' f2 D L D' u' U'

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. b f D' f2 U2 b F2 D d' L' l' R' D d' R b' U R2 d2 B2 u b' R2 D' u2 f' r2 D2 f' L r' R2 B d' B2 L' l' r2 R2 D U' b f2 D d2 u U2 R b F D' F l' U2 b L' b2 d f l
2. f2 u2 L D' R2 U R U' B2 R2 u2 r2 D L2 r D d' l' U2 f2 F L2 b' d l u' U' r2 D u2 U l' D2 L2 d2 L2 U b' R F r2 B' D2 u U2 R' U2 L2 R F2 L r u l2 D' U' L2 b2 D U'

Square-1
1. 0,-1/3,3/-2,0/-3,3/3,0/3,3/-3,0/5,4/0,4/-4,4/-2,2/-4,4/0,2/0,2/0,4/2,4/
2. 0,-3/0,6/3,0/0,3/3,3/-4,0/6,2/4,4/-4,0/0,4/0,2/0,2/-3,0/-3,0/6,0/6,0/0,4/6,3/
3. 0,2/0,1/0,3/-3,0/0,3/6,0/-1,0/0,3/-5,4/6,0/3,0/-4,2/-5,4/5,2/-5,1/2,5/6,1
4. 0,-3/0,3/0,2/4,1/-1,3/3,5/0,1/3,0/6,0/-2,0/0,5/2,3/-3,0/4,3/0,5/4,3/-3,1
5. 0,3/0,-3/-2,0/3,0/-1,3/0,5/-5,4/0,2/0,3/-1,3/6,2/6,4/-2,0/0,2/-2,3/6,4/3,0

Magic
1. Just do 5 solves

MegaMinx (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
1. E c E4 e3 B c2 a c2 E3 D C3 a2 b4 e B3 b a4 f3 b f2 b f4 a3 d2 B2 a c F d2 c2 e2 a3 b2 f3 D3 E d2 e3 d c4 E F2 d f3 D A2 E3 e C4 B3 E4 D2 E2 d2 a3 d3 e4 d2 c4 f3
2. C F2 B b4 a4 c2 F4 d4 c4 f b3 e3 a4 f2 D2 C4 a2 e4 d3 e f b4 f4 e a4 c2 d4 e4 B b2 f e4 f4 a2 c b2 d2 c3 a4 f b3 E3 e4 a3 d e3 a3 d2 f2 C c f e2 d3 B4 d3 f a2 e3 f3
3. D2 a4 d3 a4 c3 a3 d c4 E f4 C a4 e d a3 d e4 d4 B4 D3 C3 F3 d c e2 d3 F E2 F3 a c3 F2 E4 b3 c2 b e3 a3 c4 d a2 f3 b4 e2 d c3 E3 e B2 C3 A e2 C b a4 d e3 d2 e4 C3
4. e3 a2 f a2 b e d B3 b4 f4 b E2 A4 f3 D f b4 a e f3 C4 c2 E3 c4 e2 C3 e2 d4 e f D3 F4 d2 a2 b2 c2 a4 f b d F3 b c4 e2 f4 e2 C3 c2 a3 e f2 C E2 A2 c E2 c f2 D2 a3
5. F3 E D b D4 F2 e3 a d4 B2 c4 a2 d F2 d2 F4 b2 d e a4 f e B3 A F2 f3 D2 F2 b3 e3 C2 c4 F4 B f2 a3 c3 b3 E2 D b4 a e3 d2 a2 c2 d4 B4 e3 a3 b2 d4 a4 c b f2 D b4 D3 F3

Fewest Moves
1. R U' R B F D' U' F2 L D' B2 F D U' B F' D' U2 B2 R U2 R2 D' B' F' L' R' D2 R' D2 U' B U F2 L2 R2 D L2 R B2 L B2 D' U F' (45 moves original)
L2 B' D' U' F' D' R' B' U' B2 D F D2 F U' F' D' R2 U' (19 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)


I know I am still a little behind on the results, but I will correct that this week. Results from the last 4 weeks will become available 1 at a time in this topic: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2007)

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this daily. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!

Analysis of the Fewest Moves solutions:

Scramble: L2 B' D' U' F' D' R' B' U' B2 D F D2 F U' F' D' R2 U' (19 moves optimal solution)

Name: AvGalen
Solved in 31 Moves
2x2x2 (6): L' F L' B2 U2 L2 (6 used, 25 left, 15 optimal left)
2x2x3 (6): B R U B' U R2 (12 used, 19 left, 14 optimal left)
Cross+3rd Pair (4): U2 B' U2 B' (16 used, 15 left, 11 optimal left)
4th Pair + Edge OLL (6): L U' L' B' U2 B (22 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
Corner OLL + PLL Skip (9): R' F' L' F R F' L F U2 (31 used)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2007)

Magic: Average - 2.06
2.06 2.28 (1.80) (2.39) 1.86

2x2x2: Average - 12.09
(14.11) 13.19 (3.47) 12.50 10.59

Another EXTREMELY easy case... Arnaud, do you check for these? Hehe.

3x3x3: Average - 23.34
22.69 21.86 (27.95) (20.92) 25.47

Two PLL skips...

4x4x4: Average - 1:52.64 / 112.64
1:52.27 1:40.19 2:05.48 (1:36.05) (2:27.41)

No more parity please...

5x5x5 and the rest of the events to come when I get home on Saturday (so that I can use a 5x5x5 that doesn't pop).


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't check the scrambles. They are provided by the official WCA scramble programs so if something is seriously wrong you should let them (and me) know. I will check the third scramble tonight to see if it is just "easÿ for humans" or if it is really a bad scramble.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 6, 2007)

Stefan Huber
3x3x3 
Average: 16.66

(18.45) 17.53 (13.92) 14.27 18.19

Craaaazy... the 3rd and 4th solves went extremely well... new PB for both average and single.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 47.27

45.75 45.49 (51.38) (42.85) 50.58

The times are okay for me


----------



## Karthik (Aug 6, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3 speed solves(If you can call that)

Average: 31.24
Fastest Time: 25.38
Slowest Time: 39.53
Standard Deviation: 05.67 

Individual Times:
1) (25.38) 
2) 27.34
3) (39.53)
4) 31.83
5) 34.56
I lost my concentration in the third one.


3x3x3 OneHanded
Average: 1:17.51
Fastest Time: 1:08.77
Slowest Time: 1:23.48
Standard Deviation: 05.76


Individual Times:
1) (1:23.48)
2) (1:08.77)
3) 1:21.38
4) 1:18.56 
5) 1:15.38
Hey I am improving!


3x3x3 Blindfolded


1)7 min 47 secs-New PB! *Happy Dance*
2)DNF-8 min 31 secs-Screwed up the EP


----------



## hait2 (Aug 6, 2007)

3x3x3
37.97
(30.88)
42.09
33.98
(42.67)

38.01

meh
haven't done a single solve since the last 5 in this competition last week, so this was much better than I expected. (and huge variance still)

3x3x3BLD (still going with the 20sec memo limit)
a) DNF (eh, pretty close. still can't find time for orientation though)
b) DNF (tried going for a normal solve.. memo was 46.66seconds, which is like double the improvement from my previous memo times. BUUUUUt.. 2 corners misoriented. blah)
edit: and just to clarify, i think that memo time was pathetically slow. in fact anything over 20 seconds i consider pathetically slow now. look what you've done matyas ;(

come to think of it, i haven't solved a 3x3x3BLD in this competition for many weeks, haha. next week i will go for 2 normal solves, not speed memo ones


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 6, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*3x3: 18.35 seconds*
Times: (17.28), (19.76), 18.99, 17.62, 18.43

*3x3x3_oh: 24.22 seconds*
Times: 23.65, 23.65, (22.53), (25.93), 25.35


----------



## hdskull (Aug 7, 2007)

3x3x3:
avg: 24.10
times: (23.09), (27.41), 25.25, 23.39, 23.66

3x3x3 OH:
avg: 48.92
times: 53.16, 46.30, (57.62), (40.33), 47.30
need to practice OH again...

2x2x2:
avg: 12.70
times: 13.91, 10.95, (3.34), (16.28), 13.25
wow i can't believe a rubik's 2x2 can do a 3.34
btw arnaud, the 3rd scramle is amazingly easy.

4x4x4:
avg: 4:06.82
times: 3:55.45, 4:24.17, (6:18.74), 4:00.83, (3:52.89)
finally got a new center, after the original one broke after 6 solves, these are my 7-12 solve ever, haha, damn, my freaking cube popped like 5 times while i was barely solving centers, haha


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 7, 2007)

3x3x3
Avg: 25.12
24.74, 23.52, 27.11, (21.19), (28.80)


----------



## Jack (Aug 7, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 8.62
Times: 9.66, 7.19, (6.43), 9.00, (11.34)

3x3x3
Average: 23.17
Times: (31.40), 26.33, 22.80, (19.71), 20.38

I wasn't warmed up at all at the beginning, my times didn't get normal until the end...


----------



## Erik (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh lol I just saw I didn't saw this new competition 

Erik Akkersdijk

Sq-1: 50.85
Times: 48.09, (34.65), 54.78, 49.69, (55.08)

2x2: 4.05
Times: 3.91, 3.83, (1.91), (5.21), 4.40
3rd solve was 1 move 1 layer and then CLL

3x3: 13.19
Times: (13.91), (11.96), 12.86, 13.55, 13.16
Reasonable

OH: 29.44
Times: 28.21, 29.33, 30.78, (28.06), (33.22)
bad

4x4: 1:04.30
Times: (1:07.21), (59.61), 1:02.96, 1:04.34, 1:05.61
no comment


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 7, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 9.12
Times: 10.16, (11.04), (4.74), 7.78, 9.43

**EDIT** This was for 2x2x2, not 3x3x3! Sorry...lol.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> 3x3x3
> Average: 9.12
> Times: 10.16, (11.04), (4.74), 7.78, 9.43


Hey man, congrats on the new UWR 

3x3 average: 21.80

22.48
22.32
20.60
(19.58)
(24.81)

Dissapointing 

(52.13)
45.38
DNF the timer stopped at 0.10 for some reason
(42.22)
47.08

Still disappointing 

2x2 BLD
A 53.12
B 1:12.35

3x3 BLD
A 2:51.83 (2:49.83 + 2)
B DNF 5:59.51

OK I guess. If I average this at Caltech Summer (or Caltech Fall according to the registration page?) then I'll be happy


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 8, 2007)

I meant that for 2x2x2, well I edited my post.


----------



## dbeyer (Aug 8, 2007)

4x4 BLD:
S1. 14:29.43
S2. DNF


----------



## Toojdwin (Aug 9, 2007)

Square-1
Average: 45.63
(30.91), 41.09, (55.03), 49.97, 45.84

Not good at all.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2007)

5x5x5: Average - 2:23.64
(2:32.78) 2:27.47 2:24.00 (2:00.00) 2:19.47

...Something's mocking me out there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 12, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 8.93
8.46, 7.96, (3.90), 10.38, (16.83)

Wrong OLL on the last one, third was ridiculous.

3x3x3
Average: 22.99
(25.52), (18.15), 23.47, 23.16, 22.34

Should be faster...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 53.89
56.15, 51.00, (42.50), 54.53, (1:02.94)

ugh... I guess it's not too bad

4x4x4
Average: 1:32.99
(1:44.44 OP), 1:25.19, 1:41.43 O, (1:21.86), 1:32.34 O

Second was a POP that ended up taking out like 10 seconds

5x5x5
Average: 2:31.56
2:45.31, 2:39.11, (2:56.55), (2:05.21), 2:40.27

That 2:05 came out of nowhere... I need to be faster.

Square-1
Average: 1:37.69
1:31.15, (2:12.36), 1:43.21, 1:38.72, (1:19.71)

eh.... w/e

Magic
Average: 1.63
(1.31), 1.84, 1.66, 1.40, (2.88)

New PB!

MegaMinx
Average: 3:19.29
3:06.13, (3:58.84), 3:29.68, 3:22.05, (2:54.28)

New PB, and done on one of those new chinese ones, I need a meffert's or tomy.

---BLD---

2x2x2: 44.22
1. DNF
2. 44.22

3x3x3: DNF
1. DNF
2. DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2007)

2x2x2: 7.92, 9.17, (4.15), 10.02, (13.30) = 9.04
3x3x3: (28.13), 25.48, 27.29, (24.07), 27.68 = 26.82
3x3x3_oh: 56.87, (59.55), 48.68, (39.15), 52.33 = 52.63
4x4x4: 1:46.89(P), (1:58.24), 1:46.23(OP), 1:46.80(OP), (1:38.23)(O) = 1:46.64
5x5x5: 2:45.81, (2:58.02), (2:41.15), 2:56.05, 2:49.95 = 2:50.60
2x2x2_bf: 1:33.45, DNF = 1:33.45
3x3x3_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF
Square-1: 1:49.69, (3:39.80)(P), (1:22.42), 2:26.83, 1:40.28 = 1:58.93
Magic: 1.77, 2.06, 3.05, (4.05), (1.77) = 2.29
MegaMinx: 3:55.51, (3:37.38), 3:40.36, 3:55.90, (6:19.25) = 3:50.59
Fewest Moves: 31
2x2x2: L' F L' B2 U2 L2 (3rd move gave me a good 2x2x3)
2x2x3: B R U B' U R2 (2nd move gave me a good cross + F2L pairs)
Cross+3rd Pair: U2 B' U2 B'
4th Pair + Edge OLL: L U' L' B' U2 B
Corner OLL + PLL Skip: R' F' L' F R F' L F U2
(I got 37 for FMC without the PLL skip: B' U2 R B2 R', U2 L U L', B U2 B' U' B U', B U' R L' B2 R' L U' B2 U)

Highlights: 2x2x2_bf, Square-1, MegaMinx, Fewest Moves
Normal: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 3x3x3_oh
Bad: 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 3x3x3_bf, Magic


----------

